# Jurassic Park General Discussion



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 29, 2012)

Every year or so I make it a habit to rewatch or reread the Jurassic Park movies and novels. Well, mostly I reread the novels because I find them to be superior. I wasn't sure where to put this but I figured it be okay to talk about both the books and films here.

To start off with, Jurassic Park (movie) had a fantastic cast of actors. One actor I want to give credit to is the late Bob Peck who played Muldoon. He wasn't that big of a character in the movie and didn't have bookMuldoon's memorable moments but he did his part wonderfully. No one will ever forget "Clever Girl" but even him just taking off his hat when he realizes the raptors are loose and later telling Ellie that they're being hunted really gives me shivers.

I think I like the novel more just because it's a lot deeper. The movie did an adequate job of carrying the general theme of the book but at the end of the day it was mostly an action/horror movie with all the limitations that implies. The novel goes into much more detail about the ideas of why the park would not work and you gain a greater appreciation for nature from it. In short ti gives you a lot more to think about even after you've read it.

And of course when you compare The Lost World novel to the film version...it's not even close. The movie was just lazy and I bet Spielberg wrote the "T-Rex runs amok in San Diego" part first then crammed in all the crap before later on There were some cool parts but mostly the movie does not live up to the book at all. (which is what I'm reading at the moment. Doc Thorne could have made the movie a lot better)

So yeah. That's my two cents.  How about you all? Book vs. Movie? Favorite characters?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

Favorite childhood live action film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

The movie needed more Dinosaur eating and less running away to safety then I felt the movie was too short in some way.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 29, 2012)

Favorite book and movie period.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

First movie good.
Second movie crap.

Dinosaurs.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Favorite childhood live action film.



Pffft. Jurassic Park was a documentary, and events happened in real time.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 29, 2012)

What the movie lacked were the exploding raptors.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> What the movie lacked was the exploding *Blue energy* raptors.



How many times I got to tell you people, bay work is much more complicated and intricate than that


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 29, 2012)

Crichton had exploding raptors when Bay was still exploding into a potty.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Crichton had exploding raptors when Bay was still exploding into a potty.





~Crichton


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 29, 2012)

Spielberg thought that was way too soon after WW2, so he cut them out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2012)

For some reason I'm picturing Bay 30 year in the past playing with bottle rockets.



Stunna said:


> Favorite childhood live action film.



Yeah, like most kids who seen this movie, you can say it pretty much fueled my love for dinosaurs.I even enjoyed reading about them on school trips to the museum.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Remember in the second movie when the T-Rex invaded Los Angeles or whatever?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2012)

Love the books and really enjoyed the films.  Though my favorites were the first two.  I really loved the music scores that were in the films.  



MajorThor said:


> ~Crichton



Lol, those old toys were better than the actual toys that came with the films.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

If Jurassic Park had dinosaurs with armor and rockets and jetpacks....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If Jurassic Park had dinosaurs with armor and rockets and jetpacks....



Sadly, that sort of movie would be playing on Syfy at like 3pm on a Thursday. Some B-Rated terribad movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Maybe.


But what if it starred Bruce Campbell?


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe.
> 
> 
> But what if it starred Bruce Campbell?



I'd be down, you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I would record the movie on DVR, find a way to transfer it to my PC, burn that to a DVD, make copies of the DVD, and watch them over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Sadly, that sort of movie would be playing on Syfy at like 3pm on a Thursday. Some B-Rated terribad movie.



Well, they could do a live-action version of Dino Riders.  There was a cartoon for that toy line a while back.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 29, 2012)

This needs 200 million dollar budget, talentless director and hooooooorns


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Needs more horns.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This needs 200 million dollar budget, *talentless director* and hooooooorns


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2012)

I still have my VHS box set that came with _The Lost World_, as well as behind the scenes footage and commentary for both films.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 30, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> I wonder what Uwe Boll is doing right now?


Transformers 5 I assume.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 30, 2012)

When i first saw JP i was really young and honestly the T-Rex scenes scared the fuck outta me. Truly one of the greatest movie series of all time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 20, 2012)

> "Jurassic Park 4 To Set the Dinosaurs in Space?
> 
> *UPDATES:* I have contacted my reps at Universal both in Hollywood and with local publicity for Universal, but have not had any confirmation or denials. One person who read the news reported that they called Amblin who hung up on then and Universal who gave a ?no comment? to the question about the rumor.
> 
> ...





What in the actual fuck?


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

Dinosaurs in Space...I can live with that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 20, 2012)

Makes sense within the dead franchise, how many times can people accidentally land on Sorna.
Though it only proves the point that it should have stayed dead or be rebooted at the very least. Rehashing the plot about people accidentally getting in a place with dinosaurs and trying to get away for the FOURTH time in the same universe... you really needed Rise of the Planet of the Apes screenwriter and Spielberg's approval for that?


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like the magic of the first movie will never be realized again, or at least not for another 100 years


----------



## アストロ (Aug 20, 2012)

The first one was the best in the trilogy imo.

I don't know what they're doing for the fourth installment, but Spielberg did say he was going to produce it (not direct). Which kind of sucks, but I suppose he will heavily influence in which the direction of the story will take.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2012)

>dinosaurs in space

nope**


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 20, 2012)

Movie 1: Liked it
Movie 2: nice popcorn movie
Movie 3: See above but more of a guilty pleasure

Liked the two books much better. I hope to god they don't do a 4th movie. Dinosaurs in space sounds like something Syfy would make.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2012)

I remember seeing the movie for the first time, it changed my childhood completely. I used to love dinosaurs before seeing the movie but after that my love just exploded. I had a whole collection of dinosaur toys and using tapes I made my own Jurassic Park at home 
I don't even know how many times I rented the movie but I was told I made a new record then 
The second movie was ok too, the third one felt weird though.
I read the novels later and fell in love with them as well, I have them in bulgarian and english 

I just really hope there won't be a 4th part


----------



## James Bond (Aug 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Dinosaurs in Space...I can live with that.



Thats a Doctor Who episode


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2012)

Wasn't the islands blown up at the end of the original book or some shit?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

Jurassic Park its an amazing movie and the book is really good too! Michael Chritchon was big boss.
Jurassic Park is definitely my favorite movie.

The second book was pretty cool too, I really enjoyed it. And altogh the movie is quite different, it was also fun. It had a few things that took away some of its awesome like - t-rex on the city and girl vs raptor - but I think it was quite cool.

JP3 never happened, it has nothing to do with the other ones and its just a fking published fan fiction. Nothing to do with Chritchon not with Spilberg nor even Dave Coep.

Oh btw, you guys should play the Jurassic Park game by Tell Tale, its awesome.
The island in the movie never got blown, it just got quarantined and became a reserve.
What Spilberg Originally wanted to do in the 3rth film was to have Alan Grant camping on Isla Nublar where he studied the dinosaurs.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

Imoo they should just reboot the 3rth one, and throw it to the garbage can where it belongs.


----------



## Jena (Aug 27, 2012)

I was recently asked to write a review for an architecte firm's website and I managed to slip in a _Jurassic Park_ reference. 

I have fond memories of this movie. What kid _didn't_ have a dinosaur obsession at some point? I didn't read the book until years after I had seen the movie, but I still enjoy them both. 

I can't stand the sequels, though. I'm sorry, I just can't.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

Jena said:


> I was recently asked to write a review for an architecte firm's website and I managed to slip in a _Jurassic Park_ reference.
> 
> I have fond memories of this movie. What kid _didn't_ have a dinosaur obsession at some point? I didn't read the book until years after I had seen the movie, but I still enjoy them both.
> 
> I can't stand the sequels, though. I'm sorry, I just can't.



Oh come on, the second one was pretty fun!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2012)

I barely even remember either of the sequels.


----------



## Jena (Aug 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Oh come on, the second one was pretty fun!



I did not enjoy the second one. I liked the part where the T-rex roamed around the city, because that's awesome. That's about it. 

Every character was so mind-blowingly stupid that it was distracting. There were also a few really dumb moments from the dinosaurs (the most notable being the infamous gymnastics scene). I wasn't expecting incredible writing or anything, but just something that at least didn't make me want to strangle every single character.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2012)

I remember the part where the people are feeling from velociraptors in the tall grass. That part was cool too.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 31, 2012)

Jena said:


> (t*he most notable being the infamous gymnastics scene*).



I dont fking know in what the fck they where thinking... most retarded scene ever...
Fking Spilberg and his fking need of making kids into fking heroes n shit.



Anyways I tough that alot of folks didnt liked the part where the T-Rex goes to San Diego.
If it had been more like the original book, maybe it would have turned out differently?


And most importantly, is this thread because of the Jurassic Park coming to 3D thing?


----------



## Fassy (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought there is another movie in the making.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 31, 2012)

Best part of Jurassic Park III:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2012)

Best part of Jurassic Park III:


----------



## James Bond (Aug 31, 2012)

Only bit I remember of JP3 was the Spinosaurus snapping the T-rex's neck


----------

